
Boeing to Temporarily Shut Down 737 Max Production - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/16/business/boeing-737-max.html
======
chmaynard
It seems unlikely, at least to me, that Boeing will ever restart 737 Max
production. The decision by Boeing executives to bet the company on this
deeply flawed aircraft will have serious economic consequences for the
employees, suppliers, and investors who trusted them.

For the rest of us, no big deal. Airbus will happily take up the slack.

------
dang
Related, though a bit earlier in the news cycle:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21799845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21799845)

------
glofish
nothing is more permanent than a temporary solution

